# Deleting posts



## Triton (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm not the most tech savvy......how do you permanently delete a post?!?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 31, 2017)

I think you have to send a link to a mod and they can sort it out.... I think


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2017)

Just 'Report' your post with a request to delete it.  It may take a while for the Mod Squad to accomodate you as they are all "highly-paid" volunteers.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## limr (Jan 31, 2017)

Triton said:


> I'm not the most tech savvy......how do you permanently delete a post?!?



What Sparky said


----------



## snowbear (Jan 31, 2017)

If you are just trying to delete one of your posts, there is an option to the bottom-left of the post.  You can not, however, delete an entire thread, nor the very first post in a thread - that takes a moderator or administrator.


----------

